# T-33A memorial to Cpt. Robert Carl 'Swanee' Swanson



## ThomasP (May 26, 2020)

Hey guys,

I don't know if this is the best area to post this(?) but Memorial Day and all that. Feel free to move it.

I delivered a bunch of COVID-19 test kits to a couple of SW Minnesota hospitals a few weeks ago, and ran across this memorial at the airport in Hector MN.

Lt. Swanson was a USAF flight instructor at the time of his death, and posthumously promoted to Cpt. He was killed on 31 Aug 1978 when ejecting from a T-38. I stopped in at the flight center, meaning to ask more about it, but no one was there. I think the memorial poem is original to his Hector HS graduating class of 1970.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2020)

Thank you for the post. Excellent to see.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2020)

Cool!


----------

